# Documentation



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

hi
my OH and I are moving to Spain in October, and would appreciate anyone telling us what documents we will need to fill in, where do we get them and who do we give them to after completeing them? Or can we get them here before we arrive and then take them with us

Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mags&woody said:


> hi
> my OH and I are moving to Spain in October, and would appreciate anyone telling us what documents we will need to fill in, where do we get them and who do we give them to after completeing them? Or can we get them here before we arrive and then take them with us
> 
> Cheers


Oh Gosh thats such a big subject to cover

Well, you both need NIE numbers which you usually get from your local Police Station. You can download the forms from the Residency thread above I think.

You will need to get residency certificates, which again are in the thread. Depending on area you will need to go to the Police Station again, although some areas have offices to apply. Again, download form above.

Presume you have sorted your bank accounts out.

When you are settled you should go to your local town hall to sign on the Padron (the council)

Have you applied for your E106 documentation from the Department of Work and Pensions? You'll need these to get health cover, whether it be temporary (if you are not of retirement age) or permanent if you are of retirement age.

Is that good for starters? You haven't left yourself much time have you. 

Oh ..... welcome to the forum


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Following on from Stravinsky's good advice, please be aware that in some parts of Spain (Costa Blanca south that I do know of), you will need to apply for Residencia BEFORE signing on the Padron. This is a turn around from the old system and I'm lead to believe this is to prevent non permanent visitors applying on the Padron.

Now, if you're in my position, it will take some years.....lots of waiting in line at the Ayuntamiento (town hall) and plenty of expletives!! Lol

Good luck with your move and hope you enjoy your new life in Espana!


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh Gosh thats such a big subject to cover
> 
> Well, you both need NIE numbers which you usually get from your local Police Station. You can download the forms from the Residency thread above I think.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. we believe that we have plenty of time as we will be back in uk in november for a week and then again in december.


----------

